# General Tso's



## Einzeln (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi,
After a succesfull Son of Ben, and Chop Shop I started a next project.

Finished my General TSO's compressor but it is not functioning as aspecting.
When switched on blend there is a throbbing pulse. Switched to juicymode the throbbing stops. The balance knob acts like a volume boost that is way above unity gain. (Both blend and juicy mode)
Where to start?

Grtz Nico


----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 16, 2022)

Did you add your ic? It’s empty in the picture.


----------



## Barry (Jan 16, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> Did you add your ic? It’s empty in the picture.


I too, thought that looked odd, thought it might just be poor quality photo


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 16, 2022)

I remember forgetting to add the IC on a build. Felt so stupid and relieved at the same time when I saw it. Let’s hope that’s all it is.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 16, 2022)

I do this all the damn time. I can say to myself,”Don’t forget to add the ICs and trannies.” What the hell, why isn’t it wor.. d’oh, oh yeah add the IC and trannies.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 16, 2022)

Those trannies will get you ever time…


----------



## Einzeln (Jan 16, 2022)

No the IC is in there. I took this picture before I closed and reopend the enclosure when I realized I forgot the IC.
The trouble is with the IC included. Do I need to make a new picture? A better one I mean?


----------



## jimilee (Jan 16, 2022)

Oh wow, you had it all buttoned up?


----------



## Einzeln (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Einzeln (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Einzeln (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 17, 2022)

with the exception of the the throbbing sound it sounds like its working per the build
• Sustain - Controls the amount of compression
• Treble - Rolls off high end content
• Balance - Clean blend / Volume control (depending on mode) • Balance Mode (Toggle Switch) - UP Volume, DOWN Blend

What are you using for power a power source, what do you have in the signal chain and where is this pedal in relation these could all be factors in the throbbing or LFO sound

This pedal is based off of the ross compressor and @Chuck D. Bones  did a great workup on mods for it to compensate for some of the undesirable (not wrong) attributes of the pedal.( I think he did anyways)

One thing you could definitely do is a reflow solder, some of your eyelets appear to be empty from the top.


----------



## Einzeln (Jan 17, 2022)

I used one output of the Harley Benton powerplant junior. Galvanically isolated 120mA output each.
I am used to just soldering the back side. Do I have to solder both sides to avoid open eyelets or use more solder to let it reach the component side? I guess it's possible since it's double sided PCB that there could be a problem.

Edit: Ah I read the basic workflow topic. Not how I did it. No fluxing for example. Mmm some good tips in that topic.
I don't trust the soldering on the toggle seeing the picture. I am soldering with reading glasses and a magnifying glass.


----------



## swelchy (Jan 17, 2022)

How about the pot we cant see... is it insulated from the pcb?


----------



## Einzeln (Jan 18, 2022)

No I Will look into that as well


----------

